# Gun ownership on the rise!



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Despite over one million firearms having been handed over during a post-1996 amnesty the number of guns in the Australia has now returned to 1996 levels. Gun tragedies in Australia, the US and all over the world seem to be prompting more people to arm themselves. 

Do we need government intervention to reduce the number of guns in circulation across Australia?


----------

